
Zalando checkout proces is broken beyond repair - the-dude
I had to share this : I am trying to order some clothing from <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;Zalando.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;Zalando.com</a> ( big in Europe ) and I can&#x27;t complete the checkout proces. The shipping address form is faulty and is throwing JS errors. Can&#x27;t continue.<p>So I call customer support, they are aware of it, the workaround is to go to your profile and add a shipping address there. The issue has been known for a couple of weeks now.<p>I find it hilarious to find such an error on a website from such a big brandname.
======
NetStrikeForce
Most businesses have broken websites. I like to show this to whoever wants to
break into IT and thinks there's too many clever people already working on it
:)

Yesterday a friend ordered a sofa from a well known online retailer in the UK,
then chose to finance it 12 months 0% APR. The retailer site sent him to a
very well known bank's website, pre-filing part of the finance form with
things they had already like forename and surname. Except he's Spanish and the
site wrote his middle name and both surnames in the non-editable surname
field.

Once he finishes filing the form with all the addresses he lived in the last 3
years he clicks on "continue" and is greeted with a "surname is in the wrong
format" message.

Remember, that filed is non-editable and it's pre-filled by the retailer's
website; so he effectively can't do nothing at all about it.

Conclusions?

1) This is living proof that diversity is a business advantage (they lost at
least one £1200 sale).

2) The Internet is stupidly broken.

3) People working in IT is as clever or as stupid as anyone else.

~~~
stevekemp
Seems like a suitable time to share this link again, Falsehoods programmers
believe about names:

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-
programmers-b...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-
believe-about-names/)

------
twunde
Things like that are fairly common, especially for older websites or
organizations with small teams who haven't invested in tooling. There are
fewer and fewer organizations like that, but they are still around relevant
outside major tech hubs

